# lighting!!!



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products.../Itemdy00.aspx

Would this lighting be ok for a planted 75 Gallon tank?
I will have mostly invertabrates in it.

I had this in beginners freshwater also... but no one answered me


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

As long as u have UV bulbs in there the plantlife will be fine


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/ES1073/Class//T1/F36BA+0047+1073/EDP/47931/Itemdy00.aspx


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry.. that one should work


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

The only thing is that is a fixture for T5 bulbs. As long as you got T5 UV bulbs then its all good.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Some people were saying T5 bulbs were better for planted aquariums.... I dont know too much about lighting....


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

T5's are just smaller bulbs as opposed to T12's or T8's. Its advantages are that you could put more in one space and also that since its slimmer its better reflected off the reflector and it could make more efficiency of the lumens. T5's are better than the standard T12's since they could deliver "better" light, but the truth si both would work

Edit: By smaller i mean slimmer....smaller radius


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You do NOT want uv bulbs for a planted tank.
That being said that fixture will not provide adequate lighting for a 75 gallon planted tank. You will need a minimum of 120 watts of light over your tank for low light plants. 
2 of these would work.......
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32853;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

then whats the type of bulb needed for photosynthesis, i thought it was UV - I trust Simpte's word on aquatic plants over mine anyday


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

Simpte said:


> You do NOT want uv bulbs for a planted tank.
> That being said that fixture will not provide adequate lighting for a 75 gallon planted tank. You will need a minimum of 120 watts of light over your tank for low light plants.
> 2 of these would work.......
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32853;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


And would this one be OK sitting on a glass canopy?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants use the reds and blue wavelengths of light. Lights falling into the 6500K-10000K spectrums are perfect for what plants need. The lower you go, the yellower the light appears to the human eye. The closer you get to the high end, the whiter the light looks. Typical plant bulbs use the 6500, 6700, 7100, 8800, 9325, and 10000K. Yes they will work fine on your glass lids (never seen a glass canopy)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Shouldn't this be in the plant section?


----------

